# 08 brute force 750 overheating



## JrBruteforce (Dec 21, 2012)

my brute force overheating! I cleaning the rad, i plug the fan directly on the battery and is overheating again ! The rad come hot so the liquid turn.. What the problem?


----------



## gdesch23 (May 26, 2010)

When you plugged the fan in, did it work? Are you pressure washing the radiator, a plain garden hose wouldn't clean my radiator enough. Do you have air in the system? If so run it with the cap off so it burps. Is the thermostate working? Also is it truely over heating or is the heat sensor having problems? Is your antifreeze mixture correct? Staight antifreeze will not cool as well as 50/50 water mix. Is the anti freeze dirty? You may need to flush the system.


----------



## brute force mad (Jan 2, 2012)

JrBruteforce said:


> my brute force overheating! I cleaning the rad, i plug the fan directly on the battery and is overheating again ! The rad come hot so the liquid turn.. What the problem?


 
had the same problem with mine you need to put a torch at the back ov the radiator and look from the front and see if you can see straight through if not you have muck in it i wouldnt use a pressure washer on it as it could damage the radiator fins i used a a garden hose to wet the radiator and then blow it out with compressed air and keep repeating the process till it is all clear i also upgraded to a 10" fan and added engine ice to my water in the radiator and clean the radiator the same way after 3 to 4 rides and have never had any overheating problems since


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

I do a lot of mud riding and my bike used to overheat. It doesnt take much to clog the radiator fins. I learned how to thoroughly clean my radiator, everyone has there different but effective ways. I see that a lot of people have this issue and most of the time its do to, thinking that you have the radiator clean. The best salution is to relocate your radiator. I never had a problem again.. Good Luck


----------



## JrBruteforce (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes i cleaning my rad,i plug the fan with switch on the battery and she's work and the dealer rebuilt the motor and change antifreeze at same time..where is the heat sensor ? maybe the thermostat or heat sensor or air in the system??


----------

